# 25-06 ?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I usually shoot 115grn nosler partitio0ns thru my 25 has anyone had any experience with 100 grn Ballistic tips? am thinking of switching just for a little better ballistics. Is a 100 grain heavy enough for those longer shots? Just curious I love my 25-06 and just looking at different loads. use it only for deer and antelope. just want to make sure 100 is heavy enough for a big deer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

dieseldog, IMO I wouldn't shoot 100 grn ballistic tips at deer. It's not so much that 100 grn. bullet isn't enough its the bullet construction of the ballistic tip. Ballistic tips are designed for rapid fragmentation and in a smaller caliber wouldn't be the best for deer. Would they work? Probably but there are better choices out there.

If you want a round that is a little faster and a little flatter try Federals Barnes Triple Shock X-Bullet in 100 grns. I think you would be happy with these. They are the best of both worlds.

I personally shoot Win. Positive Expanding points in 120 grn. They are cheap and they preform outstanding on deer. I've shot quite a few with this round and they don't go far. When hit properly of course..... :wink: Good luck!! The 25-06 is one of my favorite rounds....2nd only to the .308. :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jiffy, what kind of expansion do you get at that velocity with the triple shock? That's for a 25-06 as well. I want to load up some predator loads for this winter. I'm looking at a bullet that has little to no expansion. I want a Bobcat for the trophy room. I was thinking of using the Trophy Bonded Bearclaw. I know that bullets has little to no expansion on larger game, it show fly right through a Bob with no expansion. Any thoughts?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruger1, I'm loading some 85gn TSX's in my 243 for the very same reason, the bullet will expand without blowing up and there shouldn't be any shrapnel either. I'm still working on getting the powder bullet combo just right. I'm shooting TSX's in my 270 as well, but I just worked up the load this summer and don't have any kill data just yet. For what it's worth a 200gn TSX out of my 300win mag has golf ball sized exit holes when put through both front shoulders of a whitetail, at distances of 50-400yds.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ruger1, I was going to suggest you ask Horsager beings I have not used these bullets before. I do know Horsager uses them almost exclusively as he has already explained. He knows much more about them than I do and has peaked my interest in them. I have done a little research on them on my own and they seem to be an excellent bullet. However, advice from somebody that has experience with practical application of these bullets holds more merit IMO.

One quick question, why do you want to use a 25-06 when pelt damage is a concern?? Why not use a smaller caliber or even a trap?? Just a question.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I want to use the 25-06 because I own the 25-06. I've looked at picking up a 17HMR or some other small predator rifle, but I've got so many other uses for that money. I kind of figured I could use what I've got for now. Never been much of a trapper, I like to call 'em in and shoot.

I'm building a new house next spring, so I'm trying to keep the spending to a minimun. With that being said, I've already bought a taurus 44 Mag, Ruger M77 in 280, and a new pair of Swarovoski Binos this summer/fall. The pistol and rifle also need new glass on top (leupold).

Plus I just got back from British Columbia with a Moose. Between the moose, a sage grouse, and a turkey at the taxidermist's. I've sure got enough money tied up there for a little while to. I figure another rifle is a bit much. But the new trophy room REALLY needs a Bobcat.

Soory, i know that's a lot of info for a short question.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

diesel dog I would recommend trying the 100 grain ballistic tips, my experience has been that the partitions are very deadly but don't expand well and leave no blood trail.

I shoot a 257 roberts but theres not much difference in the fist 250 yards

I've killed about 50 deer with the noslers just because I have a bunch of boxes of federal premiums, I bought but they just don't expand to my satisfaction. I think that bullet ( partitions) is best for bigger game than deer.

Hope you get a big one :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

ruger1---------Try the 90gr. solids from Barnes, they should be about perfect for what you're wanting to do.
As far as the 100gr. NBTs go, I think that it would fine as a deer load as long as you dont try any sever quartering angle shots that require the bullet to pass thu alot of muscle and bone before it reaches the vitals. The 100 grainer is not a varmint bullet. It's the perfect antelope bullet, so unless the deer in your area are heavy bodied I wouldn't hesitate to fling one at a distant buck. I really like the Hornady 117gr. SSTs in my 25-06.


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

The 115 gr BTs will have more retained energy at long range and will buck the wind a lot better than 100 grain BTs. And they may hold together a little better at close range. BTs will likely be more accurate than Partitions. The Partitions will, of course, hang together better and get better penetration.

I use Sierra 120 grain HPBT GameKings. They don't have as high a Ballistic Coefficient as the 115 grain BTs, but they kill deer like the "Hammer of Thor" out to 300 yards.

One quirk about 100 grain bullets in 25-06...I've noticed that the 100 grain bullets seem to kick more than the 120 grain bullets - at the same velocity! That seems to violate the laws of Physics...


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I will be shooting 115 Winchestger BST and 100 Nosler BT. The bolistic tips give better impact and speed then the Pb tips that are out there. I have done alot of looking and have found several rounds for the 25-06 that would take a deer with no problem, though IMNSHO I look at impact first, retention second, and speed third. The 115 BST has probably the best all around round for the 25-06. That is looking though the Federal and Winchester sights. Now I did get some ammo (117 SST from Hornady) that I feel is less then acceptible. The speed and impact of these rounds falls vastly short when looking at Winchester and Federal ammo. I have done alot of target shooting with my 25-06 and 117 federal hot speer hot core. They proved to be highly unpredictalbe. I switched to a different type of round and had some of the best groupings with the gun to date. This fall I will be shooting 100grn Nosler BT and 115grn Winchester SBT. These two rounds prove very well for the money, to me anyways. They both have good speed and energy with over that 3000fps and 2200 flbs mark (at muzzle).


----------

